# Hawaii in December



## Rich_Hale (Nov 18, 2007)

Just a note to mention that I will be spending a week in Maui, Hawaii. 

The dates are December 1st thru 8th 2007 if anyone on the island would like to get together for a workout.

I will be there with my wife and a couple friends and students. Were looking forward to some good Kenpo, hiking and a couple days of good diving.

If anyone is interested drop me a line at: RichHale@PacificKenpo.com


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

Rich_Hale said:


> Just a note to mention that I will be spending a week in Maui, Hawaii.
> 
> The dates are December 1st thru 8th 2007 if anyone on the island would like to get together for a workout.
> 
> ...


You _dog_! Just kidding--dog. Have a great vacation.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> You _dog_! Just kidding--dog. Have a great vacation.


 
Must be nice...


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, so far the only ones who want to work out with me in Hawaii - live on the Mainland . . . Hummm.

Oh, it's not the getting to work out with me that is so interesting is it?

You guys just want to go to Hawaii . . . I'm crushed. :shrug:

But I guess I'll get over it on the beach.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 20, 2007)

Rich_Hale said:


> Okay, so far the only ones who want to work out with me in Hawaii - live on the Mainland . . . Hummm.
> 
> Oh, it's not the getting to work out with me that is so interesting is it?
> 
> ...


 
Maybe the Hawaiians are afraid of you Rich.


----------

